# New DISH Locals, New DirecTV Programming



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This week, EchoStar will reveal the next local TV package for DISH Network viewers. The market: Chico/Redding, Calif.

DISH Network viewers living in the Northern California market will get ABC affiliate KRCR, CBS station KHSL, FOX-KCVU, NBC-KNVN, and PBS KIXE.

EchoStar added two markets - Cedar Rapids, Iowa, and Omaha, Neb., - in January, both of which are smaller markets the company has been targeting in the past couple of months. With the addition of Chico/Redding, DISH Network will have local TV channel packages available in 57 markets.

In other programming news, DirecTV said it's partnering with TVB Satellite, a subsidiary of Hong Kong-based Chinese-language broadcaster TVB Group, to deliver Jadeworld, a programming package of five Chinese-language channels.

A DirecTV exclusive, Jadeworld will be available on an a la carte basis for $36.99 a month. The new programming package will be the second Chinese-language offering in the DirecTV lineup. The service also transmits the Phoenix North American Chinese Channel in Mandarin to its customers in the United States.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

My beef with this Omaha LIL arraignment with Dish:

I live in Lincoln, NE. About 40 miles separate the city limits. All broadcast OTA Omaha stations are available here. They are all offered via TW cable. The only NBC, Fox and WB stations are from Omaha. Considering all this, I am not able to get any of the Omaha stations via Dish.

Does something stink with this arraignment?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, it is the SHVIA which says you cannot get the Omaha stations as local stations, because you do not live in the Omaha DMA as defined by Nielson Media Research.

If you are not in the Grade "A" or Grade "B" reception area of any FOX or NBC station, DISH could offer the Omaha NBC and FOX stations as Distant Network Stations, if they so choose. But they are not set up to do that and are not likely to be for some time.

The Omaha WB station is not a "Network" station as defined by SHVIA and is not eligible for distant offerings under the law without the station's consent to say the least.


----------



## principal garson (Feb 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if Dish has any plans to add the Dayton, OH market?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Principal...there's no room at the inn on the Ohio spot. Dayton, Columbus, Toledo, Huntington/Charleston (eastern Ohio), Zainsville, Lima, Youngstown and possibly Ft. Wayne, IN will have to wait. Sorry.

I think part of Dayton's problem is the number of channels available in such a small market (ranked in the 60s). Dayton has 2, 7, 16, 22, 26, 43 and 45 all of which can ask for must carry status.

See ya
Tony


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gpflepsen _
> *My beef with this Omaha LIL arraignment with Dish:
> 
> I live in Lincoln, NE. About 40 miles separate the city limits. All broadcast OTA Omaha stations are available here... *


So why not put up an antenna?

I live in the L.A. DMA & could get all the locals from DISH for $5.99 if I chose to do so. But at home I use a good Winegard antenna. It gets me great FM, too.

I figure I pay enough for local networks every time I go to a store or gas station, etc. I've never had cable & have always used an antenna for locals since 1st putting up a dish around 10 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HTguy _
> *
> 
> So why not put up an antenna?
> *


I did.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep your beef (is that soem of that good Omaha beef?) is with Congress and not with Dish. While cable is allowed to provide "significantly viewed" channels outside the home DMA, satellite providers do not have that flexibility. I am sure that Dish would like to sell you all the channels you want, but they are prohibited by the law. Write your Congressmen.


----------



## Coop (Feb 10, 2003)

You're not missing a whole lot... Currently only ABC and CBS are included (along with two PBS channels, neither of which are NETV.) WOWT and Pappa's are involved in retransmission disputes with E*...

I'd love to see them get the complete package up, so I could finally use my 508 on Network TV... Anyone have any information on the status of these disputes?


----------

